# C & L on BBC1 any MINUTE now!



## Maesfen (10 August 2012)

As title, Charlotte and Laura on BBC1 in just a mo! (almost 10AM)


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (10 August 2012)

I missed it. Do you know if it is available to watch online? What program was it on?


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (10 August 2012)

Its ok Ive found it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one_london/watchlive

skip forward to 10.02


----------

